# Why Title a Dog??



## cavon

Believe it or not, I have been asked - and even criticized - for entering Finnegan in trials, be they for Lure Coursing, Rally or Obedience and at times even for showing him. I have been asked why I would make my dog do those things, rather than just allowing him to be a pet dog. 

I have tried to explain the bond that he and I have developed through our training and trialing, the fun we have had and friendships that we have developed, both canine and human through these endeavors, but still some people tell me it is a waste of time and money, not appropriate and even cruel. 

Now, anyone who knows me well enough is probably laughing right now, wondering whether I managed to refrain from providing a scathing response or if I just laughed in the person’s face and turned on my heel, shaking my head at their ignorance. :aetsch:

Recently there was a discussion somewhere about the value (or lack thereof) related to Lure Coursing for poodles. I personally believe that this sport not only shows the focus, overall athleticism, stamina and obedience of a dog, (yes, obedience - they are completing the task that has been assigned to them by running the course) not just poodles, but I am constantly in awe at the sight of my big boy racing around a course on an open field at full speed, the wind racing through his fur, his gorgeous long ears being blown straight back. He is an elite athlete, powerful, majestic and graceful. He is pure poetry and artistry in motion. For a brief period of time, he is absolutely free to be a DOG, free of any physical restriction, or commands to sit, down, stay or any of the other commands that he acquiesces to at my request regularly.

I was searching for some information on a new event that I would like to have him try and in my search I came across the following column. It resonated to my core, so much so that I have printed it off and have it posted by my desk, so I can read and re-read it. I can’t imagine a more eloquent answer to the question:

*Why Title a Dog??*_

Not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores, a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in record and in memory for as long as anything in this world can remain. Few humans will do as well or better in that regard.

And though the dog itself doesn't know or care that its achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans, where such things count.

A title says your dog was intelligent and adaptable, and good-natured. It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you, however crazy they may have sometimes seemed.

And a title says that you loved your dog, that you loved to spend time with it because it was a good dog, that you believed in it enough to give it yet another chance when it failed, and that, in the end, your faith was justified.

A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship enjoyed by so few; that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved, and loved greatly in return.

And when that dear short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend, volumes of pride in one small set of initials after the name.

A title earned is nothing less than love and respect, given and received, and permanently recorded.

-Sandra Mowery_

So to each and every person who has made the committment of time, finances and effort to groom, train, enter, travel, compete, win and/or lose with their beloved dog, I say, "CONGRATULATIONS, WELL DONE and HURRAY!!!!"


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I have been told by people that I'm cruel because:

(1) I shave the face and feet of my poodle
(2) I am taking him to multiple classes
(3) I make him sit before he's fed and/or before he gets the attention from the people he likes
(4) I make him learn tricks
(5) I make him heel

Since I was called "cruel" so yes, cavon,you are definitely the abusive poodle mom 

I appreciate all the things you are doing with Finnegan. I wish I could do the same. People think a well loved dog is one that sits on the couch or goes around town in the purse. They don't see the joy in the dog's eyes when s/he is able to do things WITH the owner. People don't see the sense of accomplishment I could see in Nickel's eyes when he shows off his new tricks in front of the kids in the park or my hairdresser. He thinks he's a star and he loves it when he actually EARNS his treat


----------



## cavon

Nickel has always been and will always be a star in my eyes, Schnauzerpoodle!!!!

I simply ADORE silver poodles!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*cavon:* The merits of putting a title on a dog are considerable indeed. It's a testament to the owner, the dog and the breed each time one is awarded. Where others might ask "_Why?,_" I say "_WAY TO GO!!"_ The sentiment expressed in the article was touching. _Definitely_ suitable for framing, that's_ if _there's any room left next to all Finnegan's many awards!!:wink:


----------



## lily cd re

Cavon I have seen that piece other places. Thanks for putting it here. It really is an excellent explanation of what it means to have the kind of working relationships with our dogs that we have with the dogs we show and trial with. 

Lily is a very drivey dog. If she was a stay at home, she wouldn't be a couch potato. She would be a bored and naughty dog who would have probably had multiple surgeries to extract who knows what from her belly (socks, underwear, pens, etc). Working keeps her mind clear and focused. 

There is nothing better than getting her eye when I look at her on a halt in obedience and rally and I see that she is on and loving what she is doing. More than one judge has complimented me about what a nice working dog she is (even though she dissed me on drop on recall again last week). She needs the jobs I give her to do with me.


----------



## cavon

Lily cd re - It seems to me that your girl and my Finnegan are very similar in temperament! We went back to rally class last night and those classmates who have watched Finnegan evolved from the zoomy class clown into a prancing, attentive, happy working dog actually cheered when I told them that we finished our AKC CD last weekend!


----------



## lily cd re

Congrats on the CD if I didn't say it elsewhere. I been asked to leave the ring with my zoomy girl more than once, but thankfully not in a long time. It does sound like Lily and Finnegan have lots in common. It would be interesting to watch them play together. Sarahmurphy's Spike and Lily had a play date the day of the Quinnipiac Poodle club trial. It was very interesting to watch since Spike gave Lily much more of a run for her money than she has ever gotten from most other dogs. And for those who have seen Sarah's post about the naughty guest who taught Spike it was ok to put the ball the ground, I will admit the culprit was Lily.:hahaha:


----------



## MaryLynn

People by nature think that they're right and virtuous. We don't stop to think very often "hey maybe my preconceptions are wrong."

Our minds use analogy, usually past experience or "knowledge" to make decisions and to come to conclusions. For non-dog enthusiasts this experience probably stops at the honeymooning phase of owning a dog. They might only know about dogs from movies, or a neighbor, or from a childhood experience. Usually this is a "magical" experience, dogs are wonderful companions, and they're like bringing home a new child. I have known people who in their mind they have linked dogs with dumb beasts not worth teaching anything to, too.

When the mind forms the analogy that a dog is the same thing as a human child (this is the most common-and one of the biggest problems in dog training), very strong emotions can be elicited. I have been strongly criticized for using a crate because in their mind they're actually thinking who puts a 'child' in a crate.

I have some friends who think it's over the top to ask a dog to perform a behavior before simply petting it.

It's very unlikely you can completely change everyone's preconceptions about dogs, so if your activity has elicited an emotional response then just let it go. They didn't think before they spoke, they felt, skipped the thinking process, then spoke.


----------



## cavon

Why, I believe that I have seen the children of those people, screamin, kicking, hitting their parents and rolling around throwing tantrums in the middle of a shopping mall..... :rant::yuck::afraid:


----------



## papoodles

Excellent points! I would also add that regional differences and customs can be important in how you view animals.I have family in Alabama who have dogs that are used for hunting.Their dogs are not house dogs, and that upsets me, because my dogs are ‘family’. So being of that mindset, they of course, are treated more like children than animals.My Alabama relatives, on the other hand, think of their dogs as working machines and would think it’s crazy to title them as proof that they can do their job.
Their maxim is ‘if that dog don’t hunt’...he’s gone.
I enjoy going to an AKC show- but I wonder if you asked the dog what he enjoyed more ,conformation or performance, what he would say. . My bet is, from watching the dogs at both venues, that they get a great deal of pleasure ‘working’ with their people. I’m all for allowing dogs to use their brains and working abilities, if that’s what makes them happy.
And Cavon- you made me laugh..I won’t even share WHAT I think of bratty kids.


----------



## cavon

For Finnegan the answer to "What do you prefer more?" would depend on the comparison.

Lure Coursing or anything else in the world? - no question about it - Lure coursing!!
Rally/ obedience or Conformation - I bet he would go with the conformation!! In the show ring he just has to move and be his handsome self!! LOL!!!


----------



## LEUllman

I have to wonder if the people questioning the fine work you are doing with Finnegan are or have ever been dog owners. Beau has never been lure coursing, for example, but having seen how he much he loves just chasing after the end of a long stick waved along the grass in the yard, I don't doubt for one second that he wouldn't be ecstatic to chase that lure through an open field. Heck, the problem would be getting him to stop and come back to me!


----------



## cavon

Oh, they are dog owners, even poodle owners, they just don't like the "show" world. 

Most lure courses are set in a pattern that starts and ends in the same place, either a big cirsle with directional changes along the way or a figure 8, so getting the pup back to you is not a problem; however, I do have a problem getting Finnegan to release the lure at the end of a course!! i think he believes that he should be entitled to keep it since he chased it so far!!! LOL!!!


----------



## fjm

I think competing with a dog in any field is excellent - as long as the focus is at least as much on the dog's enjoyment as the owner's. We all know stressed out dogs that would clearly rather be anywhere rather than in the ring, but whose owners cannot bring themselves to see it because they themselves get such a kick out of it. And the thought of using force methods to train a dog in obedience or any other activity horrifies me (one reason I love to watch agility, as it is very hard to persuade a dog to compete in that if it is not genuinely enjoying it).

But watching happy dogs, focussed on their owners and revelling in doing what they do best, is a joyous experience. I have never much enjoyed competing myself (something to do with the arbitrary rules and regulations, I suspect) but I do enjoy watching others, when the relationship between the dog and the human is right. And I know Poppy would LOVE lure coursing - she tried something similar once with a remote control car whose owner indulged her, and was in seventh heaven!


----------



## cavon

As we are into a new year and many people are setting goals to achieve with their dogs, I believe that it is a good time to bring this thread forward. 

Regardless of what anyone says, the dog/handler bond is as strong as any I have seen and the sense of accomplishment when a new title is completed together is reward in itself. I don't know very many people who compete with their dogs to impress themselves or others.

It doesn't matter if you are trying for a MACH title, a conformation title, a CGN/CGC, or if you are simply learning new tricks together, get out there and enjoy your dog!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Ah, this is a thread that was started before I joined PF...I didn't realize it was old until I came to the last post. lol. I'm glad I read it. That first post is amazing...brought tears to my eyes...very poignant. 

I agree with it in that the bond created with dog and owner is so much stronger when we do things together that are enjoyable to both. But I don't see titles as an exclusive way to gain that deep bond. For instance, when I lived in north Idaho in the mountains, I think my dogs and I had the most fun ever. We hiked daily and they got to run off leash, not a soul around except wild animals that we didn't see too much of, but signs, yes. 

And they had to learn not obedience that you see in a show ring or that you get titles for, but practical obedience, such as a very reliable recall, including active training to resist chasing wild animals, returning to the trail if they went further than a short ways off the trail...staying in my sights. They learned the cue, "trail." They learned to "check in" intermittently when they got about 150 ft ahead of me automatically....without calling to them. They learned a lot more stuff that had to do with our life style in the wilderness.

They got loads of exercise, fun, treats and mental stimulation. 

My Dobe and I did agility, but didn't get far because he got sick with liver disease not too terribly far into it. But that was for fun. I wasn't planning on competing. I had some equipment at home that we played with too and learned quite a lot...loved the tunnel best and was very good at jumping, weave poles, the whole bit. He did take some classes other than that one and it was good socialization for him and me.

I had and have very tight bonds with my dogs because we have a strong relationship and that is not on account of titles. Other than a CGC certificate on my Doberman, this is the first title I've put on a dog. I enjoyed getting the champion title on Matisse. It was fun in many ways. But to tell the truth, I don't think he loved standing on the cotton pickin grooming table without moving lest he muss his hair for upwards of an 45 minutes to an hour at a time more than once in the day. Very hard on him and me to force him like that. Of course he loved zipping around the ring. After standing still in one position for so long, who wouldn't? 

He does love attention and people and seeing other dogs. But that one aspect made me want to hurry up and get his title and move onto something more athletic like agility...So, unless I can figure out a way to get him spruced up more on the last minute so he doesn't have to wait so long, I'm not so sure about doing anything more in conformation. My breeder handled all the timing and such and is too nervous about not getting the dogs fixed up in time.

Sorry this was so long. What a rant. Oy:afraid:


----------



## cavon

When something is well written and interesting it never seems long!! Even if you weren't getting titles on your dogs when you lived in the mountains, you were still working with them, teaching them the lessons they needed to know in order to stay safe.

I think it is all about getting out there and doing things with your dogs! CGN/CGC is a very important title to me. It proves to the world that you cared enough about your dog to work with him to ensure that he is a good member of society. Nobody should think that any of these things are easy or meaningless. Not everyone has the means or desire to compete in sanctioned events, but that doesn't make their training any the less meaningful!


----------



## Minnie

Just today I was asked why I compete / train Bella in agility. I tried to explain the bond that has strengthened over time, the agile mind of the poodle that makes training a necessity, and just the pure joy that shines in her but I don't think I convinced this nonbeliever. Call me one of "those dog people" I'll wear that badge with pride


----------



## cavon

Minnie said:


> Just today I was asked why I compete / train Bella in agility. I tried to explain the bond that has strengthened over time, the agile mind of the poodle that makes training a necessity, and just the pure joy that shines in her but I don't think I convinced this nonbeliever. Call me one of "those dog people" I'll wear that badge with pride


There will be a lot of us out there wearing them with you!


----------



## fjm

Poodlebeguiled, you made me think about the walks my dogs and I take, and how we can be "there in the moment" together. Sometimes, of course, my mind wonders - thinking about what to cook for supper, or how to make a garden cloche, or whether it's worth driving all the way into town for cheap petrol, or any of the other thousand and one things that distract us humans as we walk. But most of the time my mind is on the dogs - checking for bicycles, admiring Poppy's latest treasure, acknowledging check ins, reminding about waiting where cars may cross the path, praising for polite greetings. I imagine shared performances are about all of that condensed and intensified, working totally in the moment together, and I can quite see how enjoyable it can be for both dog and human. 

I agree, cavon - it's about doing things together - and "together" means more than just being in the same place at the same time!


----------



## lily cd re

Poodlebeguiled, I wish I could say that I had the chance to just hike in nature with my dogs. Like many of us, I live in a suburban area. There are so many reckless drivers in my area I would never take Lily or Peeves out unleashed for fear of them getting run over. As it is I have a friend who was hit by a car while walking her spoo quite a few years ago. She was badly injured and still shows the consequences in her gait. Her dog was killed. 

The important things are that we do things to fulfill and satisfy our dogs mental and physical needs, and that our relationships with them improve because of the activities we share with them. For me that is training and trialing, for others (and I am jealous of those of you that can do this routinely) it is a walk in the woods.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Lily, I don't live there anymore and now too, live in the suburbs. But yes, doing stuff with our dogs...training, working with them definitely makes a difference in our bond. You know...I must start doing something more with Maurice because I am noticing that Matisse is more engaged with me, more interested in me and I gravitate toward him more too. Maurice is sweet and loves to sit on my lap and chill. But he seems more interested in playing with Matisse than with me whereas Matisse will come away from playing with Maurice if I get down on the floor or start paying attention to them. The glue just isn't quite there with Maurice yet. I know that if I start doing for instance, a class of some sort or even just spending more time training him, doing something with just him, the bond will improve. There's a bit more of a challenge here with two young puppies so I must keep that in mind and make a real point of working more with Maurice. 

I think what you're doing is definitely a concentrated way of developing that tight bond or exquisite relationship that we're talking about. Whether or not I'll wind up competing, I intend to do classes with both dogs. I did find that to be an extra infusion of quality time spent with my Doberman. We did puppy obedience and agility together and every Monday night we drove over an hour, sometimes through blizzards to get to the training place which was far from me. Everything was far from me. And that breed needs a TON of socializing. On the way home, we stopped at Dairy Queen for something to eat and I handed him a few French fries behind my seat and into his crate. lol. It was special I tell you. lol. I don't think I've ever been as bonded to a dog as I was to my Doberman. Loved them all to death but there was just something a little extra with him.


----------



## hopetocurl

Wow lily cd re - people really say you are mean and cruel because you spend time with your dog? It just happens to be training your dog? I think people take for granted that dogs need to have their minds exercised. I have so much fun working with dogs... I'm curious though, do these people who called you that have dogs that are very badly behaved?


----------



## cavon

hopetocurl said:


> Wow lily cd re - people really say you are mean and cruel because you spend time with your dog? It just happens to be training your dog? I think people take for granted that dogs need to have their minds exercised. I have so much fun working with dogs... I'm curious though, do these people who called you that have dogs that are very badly behaved?


You would be surprised at some of the things people say. I have been told that I only trial Finnegan because I find his title impressive. Even dogs that never compete in sanctioned events require interaction, socialization and the chance to use their brains. Poodles are very intelligent animals and giving them something to focus on and a "job" to do helps them burn off both physical & mental energy!


----------



## Chagall's mom

lily cd re said:


> I wish I could say that I had the chance to just hike in nature with my dogs. Like many of us, I live in a suburban area. There are so many reckless drivers in my area I would never take Lily or Peeves out unleashed for fear of them getting run over. As it is I have a friend who was hit by a car while walking her spoo quite a few years ago. She was badly injured and still shows the consequences in her gait. Her dog was killed.
> 
> The important things are that we do things to fulfill and satisfy our dogs mental and physical needs, and that our relationships with them improve because of the activities we share with them. For me that is training and trialing, for others (and I am jealous of those of you that can do this routinely) it is a walk in the woods.


_
Really_ appreciate all you had to say, Catherine! The offer is always open for you and lovely Lily to enjoy some time out here in the country with Chagall and I whenever you're out our way. The woods are our playground. (But the snakes, _ugh,_ I just don't groove on them!) :fear: When I read about the friend of yours and her poodle being struck by the car I was absolutely heartsick. Same thing happened out here to a neighbor of ours, walking along our lovely country road. She was thrown into the ditch alongside the road and injured. Sadly, her black lab was killed. The driver NEVER stopped! Turns out even in the country reckless drivers are a bigger peril than just about anything else.

I have the luxury of being retired, and the desire to take Chagall with me everywhere I can. I home-trained him and he is my near constant companion. Whether we're in NYC, the woods, eating at an outdoor cafe, it is such a joy to have him by my side! I am not a much of a competitor or joiner, but the benefits of the on-going home training, the dog group activities we participate in (dog hiking club, doggy playdates, Chagall is also a "socializing dog" for recent puppymill rescues), enrich our relationship no end. I was bursting with pride when he got his CGC a few years back because it indicated to me others too appreciated our bond and how we work together. I sometimes feel guilty for not having trained as much, or done as much, or been able to spend as much time with my other dogs over the years. But, retirement and age/acquired wisdom do have their benefits, I suppose. So glad Chagall and I are both reaping them!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Chagall's mom said:


> _
> Really_ appreciate all you had to say, Catherine! The offer is always open for you and lovely Lily to enjoy some time out here in the country with Chagall and I whenever you're out our way. The woods are our playground. (But the snakes, _ugh,_ I just don't groove on them!) :fear: When I read about the friend of yours and her poodle being struck by the car I was absolutely heartsick. Same thing happened out here to a neighbor of ours, walking along our lovely country road. She was thrown into the ditch alongside the road and injured. Sadly, her black lab was killed. The driver NEVER stopped! Turns out even in the country reckless drivers are a bigger peril than just about anything else.
> 
> I have the luxury of being retired, and the desire to take Chagall with me everywhere I can. I home-trained him and he is my near constant companion. Whether we're in NYC, the woods, eating at an outdoor cafe, it is such a joy to have him by my side! I am not a much of a competitor or joiner, but the benefits of the on-going home training, the dog group activities we participate in (dog hiking club, doggy playdates, Chagall is also a "socializing dog" for recent puppymill rescues), enrich our relationship no end. I was bursting with pride when he got his CGC a few years back because it indicated to me others too appreciated our bond and how we work together. I sometimes feel guilty for not having trained as much, or done as much, or been able to spend as much time with my other dogs over the years. But, retirement and age/acquired wisdom do have their benefits, I suppose. So glad Chagall and I are both reaping them!


Wonderful post. It is so true....just doing anything that makes them feel like they have a purpose is so necessary for real enrichment in their lives, just like in ours. So, when we do things together...it almost doesn't matter a whole lot what it is, but that feeling of working together to achieve some goal, taking an enjoyable walk, letting the dog sniff and pee, check things out while we look on or look at the mountains...lol...all those things come together I think to create contentment and closeness. I remember letting them run ahead on these mountain trails and sometimes I'd bust with joy just seeing them check things out and stretch their legs. Then I'd look at mushrooms (there was a huge variety of them in those woods) and I'd look down at the beautiful lake once I got high enough up the trail. Communing with nature with my dogs along was really a good time. I picked out the things I was interested in because I'm a human and they picked out the things they were interested in on account of their being dogs. And together it all melded...the feelings. 
And we'd throw in a little training exercise here and there as we hiked along.


----------



## lily cd re

Chagall's Mom, since you know both me, Lily and, cavon and Finnegan in the real world you know the two moms are a bit competitive (If it wasn't dog sports I am sure we would both find something else. I would be spending more time on my roses, dahlias and chrysanthemums for exhibition), but having dogs and turning working with them into something measurable is very fulfilling for those of us with that competitive edge. There are lots of folks who belong to my obedience club who just go to novice or even open class for the fun of it.

Thank you for the invite to visit. Even if we don't get out your way soon, maybe we can meet in the middle. I've always wanted to take Lily to NYC. I think I will probably be in NJ to work on tracking somewhere along the way in the spring (probably not until April though).

Anyway we had just the best time playing at training in our yard this afternoon. I cleaned up the end of the yard where most of the agility stuff is and put out the weaves, a couple of jumps and a chute. We did short sequences on those obstacles interspersed with utility signals, go outs and rally exercises. I kept it very light and played lots of tug. Lily enjoyed it tremendously, showed lovely weaves and did nicely with the obedience and rally work too. Every interaction with a dog can be both fun and a training session. That is the best way to get really reliable responses. 

We just got exciting email news from AKC! Our entry for the inaugural Rally National Championship (RAE) level is confirmed. It is in Harrisburg, PA the last weekend in March along with the obedience and agility nationals. Rally is on Friday, but we will stay for the weekend to watch some of the other events. Lots to play with to get ready!


----------



## lily cd re

hopetocurl said:


> Wow lily cd re - people really say you are mean and cruel because you spend time with your dog? It just happens to be training your dog? I think people take for granted that dogs need to have their minds exercised. I have so much fun working with dogs... I'm curious though, do these people who called you that have dogs that are very badly behaved?


Actually I find that many people don't spend much time exercising their dogs' minds. They take the expression "a happy dog is a tired dog" to mean that they have to run the legs out from under the dog without making it think. I just took a very interesting conditioning class with Lily run by a guy who used to teach human martial arts. He incorporates lots of martial arts principles into his training and almost all activities are done on FitPaws equipment. It was very challenging for both me and for Lily. We spoke a bit about the mental aspects of exercising a dog. He told me a funny story about a person who came in with a German Short Haired Pointer who was a wild man even though the rode around on a bicycle with the dog in tow for about 2 hours every day (all physical and no mental challenge doesn't make a happy dog).

I have people whose dogs I work with who also are just starting to appreciate how important the mental stimulation is for their dogs. In particular I am thinking about a little rescue dog mix who is about three. she spent most of the last year in shelter environments. Right now the only work we do is mental. She has to get her confidence back before we do anything else. I see her making improvements every week though and her new owners are starting to appreciate it as well. I think it is a very under the radar thing for many people.


----------



## poolann

My female shepherd was the first dog I ever "did" anything with. We took an agility class and we were both hooked. She is retired now due to physical limitations. Even though many dogs are still trialing at her age she just doesn't have the passion anymore and it hurts her physically. She will do it because I ask but since it's not fun I won't ask. My male shepherd trialed in agility & obedience and finished some titles but he has a major tendency to stress & then things are also not fun for him. As long as the dogs enjoy it, why not trial, regardless of venue. I might bring the male shepherd back out eventually to see how he does. His stress has gotten much better in classes & he acts really silly which is great to see. This is after a 6 month hiatus even from training. I figure that my dogs will let me know when they are done & until that time we enjoy a wonderful bonding experience.If someone has never trialed they will never understand the intensity of the joy that comes from that bond for both the dog & handler. It cannot be described. 

I love this video from youtube that captures it for me 



 . It is a tear jerker. 

This one makes me cry as well. It is printed out in the building where I train & it applies to all venues, not just agility. 

"When I lead out on course, every single time, there is one last thing I say to myself before I turn around to release my dog.
I pause, take a breath and think... "I love this dog with all my heart... "

You never, ever know when you won't have your beloved companion any longer. You never know if the run you're about to enjoy is the last one you'll ever have together.

You'd better enjoy every single moment while you can. If you do not, you will have missed the only lesson that really matters... the pure enjoyment that comes from the love and companionship of a trusted, loyal and loving canine partner."

by Leslie Renaud


----------



## Minnie

Love that video and the saying. One of my favorites is "please let me be the person my dog thinks I am." I cherish every moment of the journey!


----------



## Minnie

Congrats Catherine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spindledreams

I am such a cruel and abusive owner. Sigh I really should do less with my poodles. 

Starting the 19th I will be getting off work at 8 am, driving home, tending to the dogs, climbing into the car by 10 am to drive an hour to the classroom. Apollo will be crated while Phoenix does a Star Puppy class, then Phoenix gets to go in the crate and Apollo will do a CGC class. Drive home, tend dogs, crawl in bed and crash until 10 pm when I get up for work...

Starting on Feb 6th Jazz will start up the scent class that Apollo loved. I could take Apollo but since we get to play on Sunday, Jazz gets to go on Weds. 

Plus we are looking forward to a Barn Hunt the 1st and 2nd of Feb and the big Denver shows the middle of Feb and... I am exhausted just reading our plans for the next 8 weeks...


----------



## poolann

SpundleDreams;

Good for you doing those activities! I used to work 2nd shift and had a hard time between classes & trials with my body clock wanting to shut down. I can't imagine it with third. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon

I LOVE that video!!! It summarizes what we all go through and how we all feel. Wonderful, wonderful!! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Minnie said:


> Congrats Catherine!!!!!!!!!


:dito: :adore: :clap2::whoo: More adoration from me, Catherine, for all you do and accomplish with Lily!! :cheers2:


----------

